# For Greg Elmassion



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

When is the USA Trains interface board going to be out for the QSI decoder??

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I meant to talk to QSI solutions today, and did not. QS Industries was supposed to be going full speed ahead, but have not had an update in 2 weeks.

I'll try to call tomorrow and get an update.

Man I need them... (all my Aristo stuff needs repairs







)

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

Any word on the USA Trains QSI board?? 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I promise to call this week, almost got to it, but have been trying to find an alternative source for the EZ-Air pneumatic products first! 

I got money to spend but can't spend it. It's making me crazy. 

(or crazier) 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Mar 2010 06:28 PM 
I promise to call this week, almost got to it, but have been trying to find an alternative source for the EZ-Air pneumatic products first! 

I got money to spend but can't spend it. It's making me crazy. 

(or crazier) 

Greg 
What do you need? I have the whole Clippard equivalents.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* http://www.cocry.com/Merchant...Code=EZAMC*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You may need to get a cattle prod and keep jabbing Greg. I've been after him for 9 months to get his decals ordered for the engine I painted for him. Good luck all. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Mar 2010 06:28 PM 
I promise to call this week, almost got to it, but have been trying to find an alternative source for the EZ-Air pneumatic products first! 

I got money to spend but can't spend it. It's making me crazy. 

(or crazier) 

Greg 

Geeeeeeeeeeez Greg hate to see you go crazy, if in ya have a whole lotta extra money and its makin ya crazy jest send er to me K????? I'll spend it wisely and like you know cost effectively!! Hah LOL Regal 
The above post is intended to be a friendly/kindly little jab to Greg! Any or all misunderstandings from this point on are on the head of the person who misunderstands this, and I am using this as a disclaimer to said post!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

If you are looking to find the pieces that were used with the core EZ air system look at the following: 
 [url]http://www.clippard.com/establish_locale.asp?strRedirect=/store/Default.asp [/url]

They have the solenoids, manual switches, and other stuff. 

Then try: 
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc..._inch_Bore 
for the cylinders, I think they also had the tubing and other fittings. There was another site but I don't seem to have it bookmarked on this computer. 

I recommend that you use the quick disconnects for the fittings instead of the barbs but that is up to you. They don't seem to cost much more, I have used them with industrial controls and they work well plus they come apart pretty easily and then go back together. 

You will need to figure out how to connect the cylinders to the switch machines. Replicating the replacement switch machines that C&O CR made will take a bit of work. 

I am hoping that C&O CR air products come back, I really don't want to have to duplicate their Aristo switch machine replacement I have an idea based on the switch yard remote controls that would be really nifty if they can be made to work reliably. 

I think it might also be cheaper and more reliable to use the solenoids that are designed to work with a manifold. For less than $20 you can have a bunch of controls sitting on a single manifold. 

Tom


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The Clippard parts one needs are:

a. Actuator - 3PS-1/2 - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...ku=3PS-1/2 

b. Manual air toggle - TV-3S - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...?sku=TV-3S

c. Barb fitting - CT2-PKG - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...ku=CT2-PKG
d. Solenoid for electric operation - EV-2M-12 - http://clippard.com/store/display_d...u=EV-2M-12
e. Manifold - 15482-12 - http://www.clippard.com/store/displ...u=15482-12
f. Hose - URH1-0402-BKS-050 - http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_t...02-BKS-050

Now....there are over 1000 more things to select from...but these were the ones I selected years ago. Clippard does NOT sell the plastic housings that connect the actuators to the ties...you gotta make your own.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man did you guys derail the main topic.







Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...you right RJ...that's the bad thing about using Active Topics...you jump in on the last discussion point...not the beginning one. Blame Greg...he switched the topic. I just fell into the wake he created.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

If the moderator so chooses, he could move the last several posts over to the one I started in the Tressles / Track etc about EZ Air.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try to bring it back on topic.. 

Greg, 

You find any thing out on the QSI board for the USA Trains loco's?? 

BulletBob


----------

